
First Ever Sub-1min [Human] Super Mario World Speedrun - jerf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-spFoon7klA
======
lmilcin
There does not exist a world where this is still playing the game for me. This
sport should be called "hack run" and be considered different from traditional
playing the game.

When I play the game with friends and family the skill is in using to the best
of our ability the naturally perceived rules of the game.

Using your controller to input bits of data directly into the memory using a
bug in the software is completely different sport.

~~~
flgr
There are different categories for speedruns. This is any%.

There's usually a "no major glitches" category, which shows more of the main
game. In SMW this is called either 96 exits or 11 exits. Those are actually
the default categories that are most heavily run from what it looks like.

See [http://speedrun.com/smw](http://speedrun.com/smw)

~~~
flgr
Or phrased differently: There are different kinds of art. You might not like
each and every single type of art, but they're still part of art.

~~~
ahdroit
is art defined by intent or interpretation?

~~~
tinus_hn
You can never really know another persons intent, you can only guess at it.

------
zimpenfish
To clarify, the description says "Using a new route I created, I executed the
first ever sub-1min Super Mario World credits warp speedrun" \- where "credits
warp" is the critical piece missing from the HN title.

